

JS GameBoy Color in HTML5 - aioprisan
http://gamecenter.grantgalitz.org

======
rsanchez1
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=gam...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=gameboy+color&sortby=create_ts+desc)

Even Mr. Galitz posted his own emulator three times. There's a search bar at
the bottom of the page. Use it.

Maybe someday we'll see Mr. Galitz's other projects posted 20 times. XAudioJS
and WAV/AIFF Player are just as interesting as a Gameboy Color emulator.

~~~
ggalitz
Are you stalking me? And yes, I think I remember going a little crazy with the
submit button. :P

Anyhow, if you think it's bad now, I wonder what it'd be like if I decide to
finish the JS GBA emulator ever.

